# very confused about shots and deworming



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guys i kinda lost faith in my breeder when she let me have boo at 5 weeks, so i come to all of u with this question 

boo has had her first 7in1 shot at 5 weeks old by the breeder and has had dewormer. the breeder says that she can come back to her at 6, 12 and 18 weeks for her second and third shot but that seems like a long time to me. I called my local animal hospital and they told me that she should be getting her shot every 2 - 3 weeks. I told that to my breeder and she says they only give the 3in1 shots and they arent as good. I really dont know who to belive now and i also need to know whats up with the deworming, do i do that myself or do i take her to the vet for it? Plz help me out and maybe give me some further info on future health and maintinence? thanks guys


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Vinny, I strongly suggest you got to you vet the 7 in 1 shot can be to strong for your pup and seriously make her sick it sounds like your ''breeder'' gave the pup there own shot and this could be harmful to the pup any good breeder would never let there puppy go at 5 weeks of age and puppies should not get shots until 6 weeks of age and as for the deworming got to your vet they went to school for this stuff and know what they are doing.
good luck to you and boo.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

i just got my pup and went to the vet for her 1st shot she told me to come back in 3 weeks for the second i know the vets shots cover parvo and distemper but im not sure what else the breeder told me to just give her a 7in1 shot also but i have heard bad things about giving it to a pup so young. I would go with the vet


----------



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

tahoe262 said:


> i just got my pup and went to the vet for her 1st shot she told me to come back in 3 weeks for the second i know the vets shots cover parvo and distemper but im not sure what else the breeder told me to just give her a 7in1 shot also but i have heard bad things about giving it to a pup so young. I would go with the vet


wait so your only supposed to give the 7in1 shot to your puppy once?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

little boo said:


> wait so your only supposed to give the 7in1 shot to your puppy once?


Absolutely not, you give it every 2-3 week until they reach 16 weeks, I advise you go to your vet THEY are medical professional your breeder is not :hammer:, your pup should also get it bordetella and the rabies once it reaches 16 weeks of age, As well as your vet can do an appropriate fecal to check for internal parasites! Good luck to the both of you I love your pup such a stinkin cutie


----------



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Absolutely not, you give it every 2-3 week until they reach 16 weeks, I advise you go to your vet THEY are medical professional your breeder is not :hammer:, your pup should also get it bordetella and the rabies once it reaches 16 weeks of age, As well as your vet can do an appropriate fecal to check for internal parasites! Good luck to the both of you I love your pup such a stinkin cutie


thank u very much, and i know your supposed to get her shots 3 times but i just got confused about what tahoe262 said about getting his shots and then getting the 7in1


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

No problem, I would just go to the vet and follow there instruction you typically can't go wrong that way  good luck and I really do wanna see more pic of your pup


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed.Just take the pup to the vet.Tell what it's already had and go from there.Your vet should steer you in the right direction.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

little boo said:


> thank u very much, and i know your supposed to get her shots 3 times but i just got confused about what tahoe262 said about getting his shots and then getting the 7in1


sorry for the confusion I never gave the 7in1 I just went to the vet. I was just saying that the breeder i got my pup from told me to give the shot myself but I decided against it


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

If the puppy has not been dewormed just let the vet know and they will get it taken care of. The "breeder" doesn't even follow the proper code of conduct for her profession. She doesn't need to be playing vet also.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Since Boo had a shots at 5weeks then you want to go with the next set at 7wks or 8wks. Do you know did the mother have her shots? You can not go wrong with doing another dose of strongrid-t wormer.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PUPPY VACCINATION SERIES
DHPP = Distemper, Hepatitis, Parainfluenza, and Parvovirus 
DHLPP = Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospirosis, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus
DHLPP-C = Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospirosis, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Corona

Normal Program ............................... Your Pups Program 
6 weeks = 1st vax ....................................... 5 weeks = 1st vax
9 weeks = 2nd vax ...................................... 8 weeks = 2nd vax
12 weeks = 3rd vax ....................................... 11 weeks = 3rd vax
15 weeks = 4th vax ....................................... 14 weeks = 4th vax

NOTE: You should make sure your VET or YOU do not give the vax with Lepto in it to a pup for the first time as it can cause the pup to get very ill

LYMES SERIES

12 weeks = 1st vax 
16 weeks = 2nd vax 
(first time given it is given in a two part series after that it is a yearly vax) 
NOTE: only give this if you live in a HIGH TICK area or if you hike with your dogs in HIGH TICK areas

RABIES
1st vax is given and it is ONLY a 1 year vax 
2nd & so on after is a 3 year vax but this can depend on your home land or state you live in.

BORDETELLA aka KENNEL COUGH
Most areas this is given once a year but if you take your dogs to boarding or day camps most ask for it to be given every 6 months

DEWORMER / HEARTWORM
Initiate treatment at 2 weeks; repeat at 4, 6, and 8 weeks of age, and then put on a monthly heartworm preventive that also controls intestinal parasites. Using a year-round heartworm preventive/intestinal parasite combination product decreases the risk of parasites. If not using such a product, worm at 2, 4, 6, and 8 weeks of age and then monthly until 6 months of age. Still have to deworm for tapeworms b/c most of your heartwormers to do not get this worm if your dog/pup/area is infested with fleas then you have tapeworms in your pet.


----------

